# Dudas con Mencoder

## edgar_uriel84

Hola,

Nuevamente con mis dudas ahora tratándose de Mencoder. Me he dado cuenta que puede grabar (audio y vídeo) desde el webcam bastante bien, solo me gustaría saber si puedo tener una vista previa de lo que se esta grabando ya sea con Mplayer o con el mismo Mencoder.

La otra duda es porque cuando grabo del webcam el audio lo obtengo del micrófono, aunque he tratado no logré grabar solo el audio (traté ajustando opciones de radio://), es decir, más o menos como lo hace audacity, busqué en google y parece que no hay respuesta tampoco.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia en este tipo de cosas?

----------

## pelelademadera

tarde, pero por ahi te sirve.

yo puedo ver lo que voy grabando, no en tiempo real, pero pongo a grabar y a unos segundos abris el fichero y lo puedo ver. con delay, pero puedo, no se si te sirve eso

el tema de grabar solo el audio... no probaste haciendo -ovc null en el script de mencoder?

----------

